# Rangehood required?



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am wiring up an inlaw apartment and it dawned on me that there was no rangehood planned for. Is it somewhere in the building codes? Or is an option? I don't know if there will be cabinets above or not. Likely a 24 inch apt stove. If we need one, I'll get a nutone/broan ductless. This a low budget deal.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

A range hood is not required where I am.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I figured it was more of a building code thing. Easy enough to leave a wire.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> I figured it was more of a building code thing. Easy enough to leave a wire.


Not required under our building code. I would leave a wire if they were paying me for it....:laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is one of those "favors" so to speak. Be that theres lots of hand holding through this whole process, I'll probably leave one.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

thats just a bad idea if I ever heard one... where will all the grease go..? You would be surprised how much can accumulate...even if you cook only a little


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Plus Carbon monoxide poisoning ?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Electric range, not too concerned with co.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Electric range, not too concerned with co.


Ahh didn't read that. Yeah maybe a Carbon filter for smoke, and grease.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> I am wiring up an inlaw apartment and it dawned on me that there was no rangehood planned for. Is it somewhere in the building codes? Or is an option? I don't know if there will be cabinets above or not. Likely a 24 inch apt stove. If we need one, I'll get a nutone/broan ductless. This a low budget deal.


Look in the building code but i don't think it is required.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is a postage stamp sized apt. It will take me five minutes to pull a wire up and over out of the bath.


----------

